# Best coffee in London?



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm heading to London for a couple of days next month. Unfortunately I will only be able to visit one coffee shop maybe two if I push my luck. We will be sticking to the usual tourist spots.

If you could grab a coffee at one place in London where would it be?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Kaffeine

Mothers Milk

Caravan

Tapped & Packed

Workshop

too many to narrow down, argh!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Which area (postcode) will you be in?

There is generally 1 or 2 places in each area better than the others

It also depends what style of coffee you are looking for

Will the family be in tow or just you+1?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

aaronb said:


> Kaffeine
> 
> Mothers Milk
> 
> ...


Mothers Milk sounds pervy. You wouldn't get me in there.


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

I like The Attendant near Oxford Circus, just down the road from BBC Broadcasting House (and Kaffeine).

It's in an old public toilet (renovated obviously!).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Craft coffee, e2


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I know I will be going to Piccadilly Circus and we are staying at King Cross, apart from that no plans. Just me and the girlfriend.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Caravan @ Kings X

Kaffeine, Attendant and Tapped & Packed are all around Oxford St shopping area

Caravan & Kaffeine also double up as tasty lunch venues if that would help your cause?

Fernandez & Wells have a few outlets around there as well, excellent food but the coffee (HasBean blend) can be a bit hit & miss IMO.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> Mothers Milk sounds pervy. You wouldn't get me in there.


i popped in the other day. nice small place. a young guy was serving when i was there. took a lot of attention and care when making the coffee. would recommend


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Blackstone said:


> i popped in the other day. nice small place. a young guy was serving when i was there. took a lot of attention and care when making the coffee. would recommend


Whatever you do don't ask for any milk based drinks.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

So many to choose from:

Kaffeine, Caravan, Alchemy, Prufrock, Workshop, Tapped & Packed... But...

I'm going to go for Silhouette Espresso in the chinese market just behind Leicester Square. Tiny, but great.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The Espresso Room on Great Ormond Street has to be high up there for me.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Store st espresso is good too.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Tried mothers milk this morning - very welcoming and could have talked far longer than I had time to do so.

I don't recall many places using scales, are they sneaky with them or does not everyone weigh?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

ahirsty said:


> I know I will be going to Piccadilly Circus and we are staying at King Cross, apart from that no plans. Just me and the girlfriend.


 Within a spit of Piccadilly Circus (in Brewer Street) is Rapha, great coffee plus the bonus of bike porn (if you're into that) and then a little further up Regent Street and cutting across Carnaby Street is the Speakeasy Espresso and Brew Bar in Lowndes Court - always good in my experience.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Weighing output?


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Workshop on Wigmore Street http://www.workshopcoffee.com/pages/marylebone-coffeebar

Milk Bar at Soho http://www.flatwhitecafe.com/milkbar.html


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

+1 for Mother's Milk.

I popped in this lunchtime and had a very nice espresso, carefully prepared by a young chap.


----------



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

Really interested to stumble across this thread.

About a week ago I thought it would benefit my "coffee journey" to head into Soho to try some proper espresso (I'm normally a milk-based man, black Aeropress occasionally). I ordered espressos at Flat White then another at Milk Bar. Both were massively disappointing, really bitter and unpleasant, I had to pile in the sugar to get them down.

I thought these guys were top of their game? Maybe I just don't like espresso? I'm sure my last flat white from Flat White wasn't bitter. Really up for trying these other recommendations but feeling a bit bemused.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hazza said:


> Really interested to stumble across this thread.
> 
> About a week ago I thought it would benefit my "coffee journey" to head into Soho to try some proper espresso (I'm normally a milk-based man, black Aeropress occasionally). I ordered espressos at Flat White then another at Milk Bar. Both were massively disappointing, really bitter and unpleasant, I had to pile in the sugar to get them down.
> 
> I thought these guys were top of their game? Maybe I just don't like espresso? I'm sure my last flat white from Flat White wasn't bitter. Really up for trying these other recommendations but feeling a bit bemused.


I've heard Flat White has slipped a bit recently. Do you normally like lighter roasts, or do you prefer darker stuff? Maybe the coffee just wasn't to your taste, but it's very possible you just got served a couple of bad coffees.

Try kaffeine, tapped & packed and black box. If you hate them all, go for a darker roast. If you like them, then happy days!


----------



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

I prefer lighter roasts to darker ones. Interesting to hear that about Flat White. Thanks for the other suggestions, definitely going to check them out







.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Did another morning stop off at mothers milk today. Definitely recommend it for a carefully crafted coffee with added bonus of coffee chat


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

If the baristas don't have the chat then they lose massive %age points in my book!

That's a big part of the experience for me.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Is Notes any good?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, pretty good. Always used to enjoy going there but they weren't particularly local which curtailed how often I went. They do a bokasso which is amazing as espresso.

I bang in about them all the time but craft coffee is one of the best in my book. They were my Sunday afternoon hangout.


----------



## daekis (Nov 27, 2011)

Londoners are very spoiled nowadays and for me SM Red Brick-only coffee shops don't make the top 5 any more no matter how good they are.

So for me I vote +1 for Alchemy. The city one (only one I've been to) always have 2 espressos available, mostly single origins. Extra exciting is when they have near identical coffees but different process (which of course is a dirty trick to make myself buy 2 coffees). They also weigh input/output of every espresso and the resulting consistency is as you would expect top notch. They also provide that little extra information about origin, tasting notes etc. which makes a caffeinado feel at home. Not to over-sell them but they also have 3 filter coffees ground with an EK43 and cold brew if anyone is in to that.

My previous favorite Coming Soon is no more I believe, Bosco lever and only single origins. Nicest guys running it too.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Saw 5 people in mothers milk yesterday - equated to comically packed in their tiny space









Really, really like the jb kaffee they use and must order some once I'm out of beans.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Heading down next week hopefully check a few of these places out


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Am I right in thinking that Caravan @ Kings X sell ACME cups ?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> Am I right in thinking that Caravan @ Kings X sell ACME cups ?


Yep!

Check out Allpress on Redchurch St. at the top of Brick Lane (where you can get great curries, 24hr bagels and laugh at hipsters as they walk by thinking they are way cool).


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Southpaw said:


> Saw 5 people in mothers milk yesterday - equated to comically packed in their tiny space
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd not order from them online. You have to pay by IBAN and unless you're a big user of it, you'll get stung with a hefty charge from your bank.

Get their beans from Mothers Milk. If you can, get the El Salv Santa Ana. Its properly rocking.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Also. Anyone been to Curators Coffee Studio? I had possibly the best flattie I've had outside of Melbourne there recently. Nude beans and the friendliest staff ever!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Milanski said:


> (where you can get great curries, 24hr bagels and laugh at hipsters as they walk by thinking they are way cool).


You leave us hipsters alone.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Also. Anyone been to Curators Coffee Studio? I had possibly the best flattie I've had outside of Melbourne there recently. Nude beans and the friendliest staff ever!


Studio as in the one in the city? Used to go there all the time when I worked at Tower Hill. Also had my best ever flat white there, with Caravan Rio Azul beans. Strawberry milkshake IN YOUR FACE


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah, the Gallery store isn't quite as good IMO. Still really good but Studio tips it.

Christ I miss Melbourne right now.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Heading to the smoke tomorrow, Borough market then up Islington, where should I get my coffee fix?

Getting in at Kings Cross so was going to grab a quick one from Noble


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

CURATORS COFFEE! Its just across the water


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Scotford said:


> CURATORS COFFEE! Its just across the water


YES SIR! *Salutes*


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I walked past Curators coffee gallery this morning. Thought it was new, but it's been there since June! Will try it next week.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Milanski said:


> at the top of Brick Lane (where you can get great curries, 24hr bagels)


Agree about the bagels but it is the worst place in London to get a Curry.

Bangladeshi restaurant owners with pushy touts outside all serving the same generic c**p.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Go down to Whitechapel for a curry. Tayyabs, needoo or the Lahore are all superb and so much better than any of the shite on brick lane.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Ended up at Monmouth and Nude Espresso, Flat white in each, both very nice but love the Monmouth one, should of picked up some beans


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Went to kaffeine today, great staff and coffee


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Any recommendations for Marylebone?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I went to workshop coffee in the end - had a quite magnificent Burundi as filter


----------

